# Aachen Open 2009



## Sebastien (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everybody.

I'm glad to announce the Aachen Open 2009, organized by the Aachen Speedcubing Community. ;-)
It will be on 10th and 11th of January 2009.

Here is the website : Aachen Open 2009 website

We hope to see a lot of you guys there 

See you, Sébastien


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be there =)
I am looking forward to be at a competition and meeting all of you again


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2008)

yayyayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Nov 13, 2008)

I've registered.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 13, 2008)

I've registered too 
I see a time limit of 1:00 and a combined final limit of 1:30 for Square-1, looks weird...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice. It's great to see speedcubing gain autonomous popularity in Germany. I've been complaining about it, and now I get to grumble about it.  I would of course love to attend, if not for ticket prices.

Nevertheless, good luck to the organizers and competitors.
Also, nice job on the site; it's a very neat version of what I was trying to do with the SF09 page (except I was only modifying our standard page).


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 13, 2008)

TMOY said:


> I see a time limit of 1:00 and a combined final limit of 1:30 for Square-1, looks weird...



Yeah, small mistake that will be fixed as soon as Flo wakes up


----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, that website looks familiar


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 13, 2008)

I am coming to this competiton, too.
I am looking forward to meeting ya all again!!


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 13, 2008)

mpohl100 said:


> I am coming to this competiton, too.
> I am looking forward to meeting ya all again!!



yes, we hoped you'd come and improve your NR, hopefully you can keep it against Lucas


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 13, 2008)

I've registred too. Sounds like a nice opportunity.


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 13, 2008)

Robin I fear it is gone this weekend cause LUcas has a competition


----------



## Raffael (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah, i'll be there, too.
really looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 14, 2008)

great to hear that you all will come, finally a competition with a lot of Germans


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Nov 15, 2008)

And at least one Belgian.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 15, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> And at least one Belgian.



Lars will be there, too, but tell all your Belgian friends to come because Aachen is at the place where Belgium, the Netherlands and Germany meet. So It's not far for citizens from these three countries. 
And the Thalys from France and Belgium goes through Aachen, which is perfect.


----------



## coolmission (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't forget Luxembourg  Since I'm studying in Aachen, I'll be there for sure  First competition for me as well.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 15, 2008)

Robin Hood, I'll be there I do hope that I can make a new PR,because I'm tired with all my WR's ( Worst Record's)  

I'll register myself tomorrow, now I have to go to my BEDdy


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 17, 2008)

mpohl100 said:


> Robin I fear it is gone this weekend cause LUcas has a competition



Damn, he did it 
But congratulations Lucas


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > Robin I fear it is gone this weekend cause LUcas has a competition
> ...


Yeah, Lucas is dominating the German records. But there's a hole in his achievements, he still never got the most important one, 2x2x2 single.

I'll probably come to Aachen and try to beat him in something again.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 17, 2008)

Arrrrrghhh my Sq1 NRs..... gone. No I have no NRs left. Too sad!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> RobinBloehm said:
> 
> 
> > mpohl100 said:
> ...



Will the "Stefan's ultimate power food" be ready for mass promotion by then?


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 17, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Arrrrrghhh my Sq1 NRs..... gone. No I have no NRs left. Too sad!



Didn't you racognize that Robin had both Square 1 records since Dutch Open?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrrrghhh my Sq1 NRs..... gone. No I have no NRs left. Too sad!
> ...



...and that Sébastien Auroux has learned how to solve it on the way to Geneva, so pretty soon he will get those records? He is using the most awesome method there is, so it can't be long before he breaks those records


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > RobinBloehm said:
> ...



I'll talk to him later if he can bring it for an analysis to Aachen.
By the way, will you be there, Arnaud?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 17, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Damn, he did it
> But congratulations Lucas


Heh. 15, 14, 14, 14, 14 is terrible... and I didn't even make finals. 
(Stupid G-perm.)



StefanPochmann said:


> But there's a hole in his achievements, he still never got the most important one, 2x2x2 single.


Bah. I temporarily had the 4.02+. 



StefanPochmann said:


> I'll probably come to Aachen and try to beat him in something again.


3x3x3? 4x4x4? BLD? Make sure to film it!



AvGalen said:


> ...and that Sébastien Auroux has learned how to solve it on the way to Geneva, so pretty soon he will get those records? He is using the most awesome method there is, so it can't be long before he breaks those records


Ah, I just wanted to take back my first NRs, since the event is finally actually being held. Good luck to him to take them.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 17, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrrrghhh my Sq1 NRs..... gone. No I have no NRs left. Too sad!
> ...



Oops, I missed that. Well those records were crappy anyway.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah...thats what Robin also said about his ones after he broke them 

Let's just set good ones!


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 19, 2008)

Tobias! Could you investigate the train ticket price from Brussels-Aachen-Brussels?!
As there is a cheap flight to Brussels (Charleroi) I'm thinking of going.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 19, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> yeah...thats what Robin also said about his ones after he broke them
> 
> Let's just set good ones!



I think Dennis would be able, but Lucas' aren't bad, it will be difficult.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Sébastien_Auroux said:
> 
> 
> > KJiptner said:
> ...


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


Why do people ask questions they already know the answer to?


----------



## Robin (Nov 23, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > Robin I fear it is gone this weekend cause LUcas has a competition
> ...



He did it again...three times...
But your 5x5 NRs are awesome, too.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, it seems like he had a great day.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably come to Aachen and try to beat him in something again.
> ...


Before reading the newest results I would've said 5x5. Now I guess my best chance is pyraminx average.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 24, 2008)

That means you are going to come Stefan? 

Concerning pyraminx there is a guy from Aachen who did sub 9 Average of 100 a month ago ;-)


----------



## Jens (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually it was something close sub 9.5 if i remember correctly. But however, the Pyraminx avg NR has been above 11s for the longest time


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2008)

So we covered pyraminx already? Frack. Can't see myself taking any other NR from him. Thus useless as I am, maybe I shouldn't come.

I'll probably stick with 5x5, I like that one best right now. And I'm only #4 there.


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmm... I've just realized that there's no multiBLD.  I think a lot of us would be interested in it. Shouldn't we ask the organizers to have it?!
Instead of stupid 6x6 and 7x7 with open eyes. 

I mean if I come...


----------



## fw (Nov 26, 2008)

Pitzu: We decided to drop multi-blind. This is our first competition and we have no experience in creating time schedules, so we did not want a schedule which is "too full" or "too strict". We had to choose between 4x4/5x5 BLD vs. Multi-Blind.. This will probably not change, sorry


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 26, 2008)

As we also do stupid 2x2, stupid 3x3, stupid 4x4 and stupid 5x5 I see not reason why not doing stupid 6x6 and stupid 7x7.

We will definatly not drop any of the current events as the competition is now announced and as there are multiple registrations for every event. We already had requests to add MBF, but quite obviously that is would not be done with just adding it somewhere. Maybe we will eventually add it but don't be to confident.


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2008)

fw said:


> Pitzu: We decided to drop multi-blind. This is our first competition and we have no experience in creating time schedules, so we did not want a schedule which is "too full" or "too strict". We had to choose between 4x4/5x5 BLD vs. Multi-Blind.. This will probably not change, sorry



Good decision, i don't have enough cubes anymore to be competitive .

btw. Can you guys recommend any cheap hotel/hostel?


----------



## Robin (Dec 1, 2008)

Cause we all live in Aachen we never tried any Hostel, but this one sounds cheap, it's 22.30Euro per night as their site says:

http://www.hihostels.com/dba/hostels-Jugendherbergen-Aachen-022059.en.htm?lswitch=Y

If you phone them and get an exact price write it down here, please.


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 12, 2008)

Seems that there already are some NRs for sure at the competition. We have a guy from Luxemburg registered now and it seems to be the first person ever from that country to take part at a competition 

To add some nice statistics:

Actually registered competitors: 49
Most represented nationality (surprise, surprise...): Germany, 32 competitors
Registered competitors from Aachen: 18! 
Competitors taking part at a competition for the first time: 14

Seems taht we can look forward to a great competition and a lot of fun with many known and many new faces


----------



## Ron (Dec 20, 2008)

I want to book a cheap but decent hotel.
Where is everone staying?


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Ron. I'm sorry but we don't know where everybody stays. Some people will sleep at some of our places, and the rest did not tell us anything about wheere they plan to stay. I would recommend you to stay at the hotel Robin posted above or at the one which is mentioned on the website.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok last night I finally decided I'll come and bought a train ticket. Can't come Friday, so I'll arrive Saturday around 1pm. And hooray, I just got a 1:59.28 average-of-5 for the 5x5.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2008)

Btw, I'll stay at the Granus hotel, a non-smoking hotel slightly out of Aachen's center with many good reviews and good prices. I have a single person room, don't know whether they have more available. Ron, did you find a hotel by now?


----------



## tim (Dec 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Btw, I'll stay at the Granus hotel, a non-smoking hotel slightly out of Aachen's center with many good reviews and good prices. I have a single person room, don't know whether they have more available. Ron, did you find a hotel by now?



 How could i not find this hotel on hrs? It's the cheapest hotel there. Maybe i'll stay there, too. But i'm still waiting for my gf's decision...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 28, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> As we also do stupid 2x2, stupid 3x3, stupid 4x4 and stupid 5x5 I see not reason why not doing stupid 6x6 and stupid 7x7.
> 
> We will definatly not drop any of the current events as the competition is now announced and as there are multiple registrations for every event. We already had requests to add MBF, but quite obviously that is would not be done with just adding it somewhere. Maybe we will eventually add it but don't be to confident.



WOW, I didn't know V-Cubes made 2 dimensional versions of the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. Where can I buy all of those? 

And Stefan: That's a big improvement on 5x5x5. Did you also improve a lot on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 or do I still have a chance of beating you on those?
Also Stefan:


StefanPochmann said:


> So we covered pyraminx already? Frack. Can't see myself taking any other NR from him. Thus useless as I am, maybe I shouldn't come.
> 
> I'll probably stick with 5x5, I like that one best right now. And I'm only #4 there.


That confused me. I thought you wanted to beat Lucas at something. Now it sounds like you want to get another German NR which I thought you didn't care about.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2008)

The single person room I got costs 59.50, though (including breakfast). They also have a double room available for 89.90, at least for Sat-Sun.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And Stefan: That's a big improvement on 5x5x5. Did you also improve a lot on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 or do I still have a chance of beating you on those?


No, I didn't improve on those. Well, maybe a bit as a side effect from the 5x5. But I didn't practice them and they're still not lubed so still suck. Oh and I'm still using my edge building method that everyone I showed it to at the Dutch Masters disliked so much.



AvGalen said:


> That confused me. I thought you wanted to beat Lucas at something. Now it sounds like you want to get another German NR which I thought you didn't care about.


1) I think if I beat Lucas at *anything* where I'm not already/still better, that means NR for me. As a side effect.
2) I'm not interested in getting NRs, but I'm interested in taking NRs from him. Because he's interested in them.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > That confused me. I thought you wanted to beat Lucas at something. Now it sounds like you want to get another German NR which I thought you didn't care about.
> ...


It's so on.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2008)

Btw I checked it, I can overtake you at pyraminx single without getting the NR.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Btw I checked it, I can overtake you at pyraminx single without getting the NR.


A long while ago, I decided "never" to practice Pyraminx seriously. I don't even know how I ever held either NR. 

Do you have a good Pyraminx method? Because I think Petrus should be really fast, but I don't bother to practice it.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Btw I checked it, I can overtake you at pyraminx single without getting the NR.



And that's why it confused me.

P.S. I don't know if I will get enough practice before Aachen, but I am pretty close to having a 100% success rate with "speed-clocking-without-turning-it-over-during-the-solve".


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> A long while ago, I decided "never" to practice Pyraminx seriously. I don't even know how I ever held either NR.


Maybe you're just gifted.



Lucas Garron said:


> Do you have a good Pyraminx method? Because I think Petrus should be really fast, but I don't bother to practice it.


No, pretty much standard, I guess. Solve a subpyramid (length 2) minus one edge, orient the three "corners" (?) through that edge spot, solve that edge, solve last layer edges. A long time ago I've been thinking about a method I called "backbone" (today I might call it "ZZ for pyraminx") that I think has potential, but never really developed it. No idea how the current fastest guys solve it.


----------



## tim (Dec 29, 2008)

I booked a double room at the hotel Stadtnah for 58€ per night.


----------



## Ron (Dec 30, 2008)

I booked a room in the youth hostel.


----------



## fw (Jan 4, 2009)

I just received an e-mail from a woman offering a room for one or two persons in Aachen Laurensberg, not too far from the competition in a private house for 20€/30€. If you are interested, mail or pm me.


----------



## coolmission (Jan 4, 2009)

If anyone else still needs a room, I have a couch they can stay on. PM me


----------



## tim (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you guys already know whether there'll be a meeting at friday?


----------



## fw (Jan 4, 2009)

There will be a meeting at saturday evening after the competition, *not* on friday... We are sending a mail with more details within the next days to all registered competitors


----------



## coolmission (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking forward to it  Kind of excited. Unfortunately I have to study so I can't really practice anymore this week


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2009)

WHY not on friday?????


----------



## Erik (Jan 5, 2009)

Who cares, we'll hold a meeting anyway on friday. Right guys? 
AvGalen: what time are you going to there. Would you happen to come across some trainstation in Holland nearby. *puppy eyes* *hint hint*


----------



## tim (Jan 5, 2009)

Erik said:


> Who cares, we'll hold a meeting anyway on friday. Right guys?



True .


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2009)

a) On Friday, Arnaud has to work in Hoofddorp (near Schiphol) untill 17:00
b) Except for Arnaud the car is still empty
c) Arnaud will drive from work to Aachen and is willing to pickup people "along the way"
d) At the very least, there will be a meeting at Sebastiens place around 20:00 when Arnaud++ arrives


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 5, 2009)

of course there will be a meeting for as many people as my cute tiny flat will take


----------



## fw (Jan 5, 2009)

Every registered competitor should have received a mail with further details by now. If not, please contact us


----------



## Bryan (Jan 5, 2009)

fw said:


> I just received an e-mail from a woman offering a room for one or two persons in Aachen Laurensberg, not too far from the competition in a private house for 20EUR/30EUR. If you are interested, mail or pm me.



Was this an unsolicited e-mail? Just a random person e-mailing you to have people stay at their house?


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a bit afraid I can't come. My January is filled up with incredibly much work for university. My girlfriend already decided that she won't join me (same problem). Plus if the wheather stays that way, I don't feel like travelling to the other end of germany doing 60 km/h (Aachen <-> Görlitz, it's really is the other end for me) I'm a bit sad about that because I really started to miss all of you german / international folks  I'll hang in with my work and try to finish the biggest part in those 10 days, so hopefully I'm able to make it.


----------



## fw (Jan 5, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Was this an unsolicited e-mail? Just a random person e-mailing you to have people stay at their house?


Yes, it was, I dont know her. I guess she reads on our website that maybe people are looking for a room. We cant say anything about the room or the woman or anything...



KJiptner said:


> I'll hang in with my work and try to finish the biggest part in those 10 days


What 10 days? Aachen Open is in five days ;-)


----------



## Ton (Jan 5, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> a) On Friday, Arnaud has to work in Hoofddorp (near Schiphol) untill 17:00
> b) Except for Arnaud the car is still empty
> c) Arnaud will drive from work to Aachen and is willing to pickup people "along the way"
> d) At the very least, there will be a meeting at Sebastiens place around 20:00 when Arnaud++ arrives



d) Well if Arnaud says 20:00 , you must read 20:00+Arnaud margin 

For some reason this is always bigger as 0....


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 5, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> I'll hang in with my work and try to finish the biggest part in those 10 days





> What 10 days? Aachen Open is in five days ;-)



Oooops... i thought 17th, 18th somehow... then I really can't come.


----------



## fw (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats too bad, I already used you to bait someone from ZDF


----------



## tim (Jan 5, 2009)

fw said:


> Thats too bad, I already used you to bait someone from ZDF



Haha, awesome!


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 5, 2009)

Use Tim next time


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 6, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Use Tim next time


or Robin, as he seems to be quite attractive to the TV stations


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> fw said:
> 
> 
> > I just received an e-mail from a woman offering a room for one or two persons in Aachen Laurensberg, not too far from the competition in a private house for 20EUR/30EUR. If you are interested, mail or pm me.
> ...


So we have an unknown woman, soliciting to people staying at her private house for money?

I think that is called a "professional" in Germany


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 6, 2009)

Is anyone still looking for someone to share a room with on Saturday? Please let me know.


----------



## fw (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

as you should have read in our e-mail, we are considering multi blind. That is only possible if there are enough judges! So, if you dont compete in either multi blind nor 6x6 or 7x7, please be kind enough to stay anyway and dont leave after the winner ceremony and help judge 

Thank you


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 9, 2009)

I will pick up Hakan and Erik at Schiphol tonight at 18:10. We will be in Aachen around 20:45

Joel has to work tonight so he will come tomorrow morning


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 9, 2009)

18:10? gosh that is precise for you arnaud!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> 18:10? gosh that is precise for you arnaud!


Oldest plan: Arnaud picks up Erik "around 5"
Previous plan: Arnaud picks up Erik and Hakan at 18:07 + walking time (Hakan couldn't make it earlier)
Current plan: Arnaud picks up Hakan at 18:07 + walking time and Erik "around 7" (Erik couldn't make it earlier)
Future prediction: Everyone things Arnaud+Hakan+Erik arrive late because Arnaud was late 

So yes, Arnaud will be much later than expected, but don't blame him
(also, Arnaud comes bringing beer)


----------



## coolmission (Jan 11, 2009)

Great competition! I really enjoyed both days, and look forward to the next edition  Thanks to all those who organized this great event and to those who showed up to make it such a fabulous first competition (for me)


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jan 11, 2009)

Any big news from Aachen? Very excited for results.


----------



## coolmission (Jan 11, 2009)

New 4x4x4 WR's: 

40.05	(single) & 47.94 (average) by Mr Akkersdijk

Read it here:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AachenOpen2009


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome Results! I'm really sorry I couldn't come. At least I learned how to play Go this weekend. And beat a highest rank CPU opponent in Virtua Fighter 4 Evo.  And finished large parts of my university stuff of course  Next comp for me is maybe Benelux with Janine? Otherwise Gütersloh of course  Congratulations Erik on the WRs! Also congrats to Jens, Tim, Robin and Stefan for their NRs! Now Stefan tell us about that 3x3 solve!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 12, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> At least I learned how to play Go this weekend.


Ooh! I, uh, skipped Go club this weekend. 

I was checking lotsa pages this weekend (ski trip, only had my iPhone), but couldn't find any news until the results got posted after I got back.

Anyhow, 3x3x3 single is insane. Already sent a congratulatory email to Stefan. I have no idea how he managed to get it, but he's been wanting to annoy me so much that he deserves it. 

While I'm at it:
4x4x4 single: I've been failing at 4x4x4 in competition. I would complain about my cube, except Andy set NAR on it.
4x4x4 BLD: I've probably given up on it by now, especially since easy ER is long gone. And I still don't know what accuracy tastes like.
Pyra: Uh, yeah. Still don't know how I ever held it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> 18:10? gosh that is precise for you arnaud!



Final time of picking up Erik: About 19:45 
But you were even later (and Lars' excuse for showing up hours later because of "no trains" makes me wonder if the two of you having anything to share with the rest of the community )

Stefan's 3x3x3 NR (16.83 17.94 17.80 *9.56* 17.00) was an easy F2L and PLL skip.

Stefan also beat me on 5x5x5 and 7x7x7, but I beat his "hope to get skip" method on 2x2x2.

Unofficial events are not up yet: http://speedcubing.com/results/competitions.php


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 12, 2009)

coolmission said:


> New 4x4x4 WR's:
> 
> 40.05	(single) & 47.94 (average) by Mr Akkersdijk
> 
> ...



Congratulations, Erik! It's great to see that the very top cubers still can improve.


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol mefferts powerrr. It's even harder to do well when there's a massive camera on half a meter 
Anyway 1st solve, 1 par (not sure which), 2nd solve both par, 3rd solve OLL par, 4th solve (WR) PLL par but no PLL, 5th solve 1 par (not sure which) with a calm ending.

1st round of 3x3 was ok, after the pop (28) I just did some slow solving to make sure not to get a horrible average which it wasn't 

2nd round, no comment
final, hmf

5x5: good start, could be WR if I didn't take 5 sec to do the PLL (took slow solving a bit too serious on that) rest was crap. Thanks to Tobias Christlieb for lending his 5x5 to me 

2x2: some solves to try out CLL.

OH: horrible horrible horrible 

BLD: I was too tired, at least I got one 

FMC: good! this is PB in competition. I lost my solution but I still know it if someone can post the scramble (which I also lost )

Magic: after 2DNF's I just wanted to get a single sub-1

Minx: the star on the 2nd solve took me 20+ seconds according to Sebastien xD

Pyraminx: that 12 messed up everything. Congrats goes out to Ron 

4x4 BLD: almost got it!  but almost is not good enough.

Finally: 6 and 7. Not much special but I got a 4:44.41 on 7x7 

Really nice competition. Kudos for the organisers!


----------



## guusrs (Jan 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> FMC: good! this is PB in competition. I lost my solution but I still know it if someone can post the scramble (which I also lost )



Congratz Erik. 40 seconds is unbelievable (for me)

Anyone has the FMC scramble? Let's see what I can make of it

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

I will post the FMC tonight

I got 38 (no DNF's for me this year) with a decent beginning but very unlucky last layer. 9 moves double x-cross. 9 more moves for last 2 pairs. (10 minutes)
But I found no way to get a decent last layer or to solve the last layer without at least 3 look (I tried about 50 combinations of 6+7 move OLL's and both possible pre-moves)


----------



## Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

I got 40,
15 for F2L part with 3 pairs
let see If I can find a better solution for the rest ...

It was my first attempt not doing F2L but building blocks for the F2l part


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 12, 2009)

How is it possible that the Aachen Open 2009 becomes the "speedcubing world championship": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72PRote6HGw

Anyway, that were great 2 days for me.
I wanna thank all of the organizers for holding this competition and I also wanna give congratulations to Erik for his two new world records and his best official average of 11.38. Also I wanna give credit to Stefan Pochmann for the first German to achieve a sub 10 single time in competition.
Special thanks goes to Arnaud van Galen for giving me my first team-solve experiences and for giving me a tough challenge on the Rubik's Cube.

Greetings to everyone I saw at the Aachen Open

Michael


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2009)

Too bad they didn't mention Kai being German Champion or Dennis when BLD. How can they even mention me for BLD xD I suck 
For the rest, cool that there was that many guys from media. at 1:35 my favorite J perm


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jan 12, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Awesome Results!



I agree except for the master magic results.



KJiptner said:


> I'm really sorry I couldn't come. At least I learned how to play Go this weekend. And beat a highest rank CPU opponent in Virtua Fighter 4 Evo.  And finished large parts of my university stuff of course  Next comp for me is maybe Benelux with Janine? Otherwise Gütersloh of course  Congratulations Erik on the WRs! Also congrats to Jens, Tim, Robin and Stefan for their NRs! Now Stefan tell us about that 3x3 solve!



I'm also sorry that I wasn't able to come, especially when I see the master magic results: Even with me worst official time I would have won.

@Eric: Congratulation to your world records
@Stefan: Congratulation to your amazing 3x3x3 single solve


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

Markus Pirzer said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Results!
> ...



Lars had some extremely hard scrambles on Magic that nobody else seemed to have


----------



## fw (Jan 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> For the rest, cool that there was that many guys from media


I remember you saying something like "I hate interviews. I hate solving with feed for camera." to me


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool and good for the popularity of cubing yes. 
I don't like being interviewed when I'm in the middle of a tournament cause I'm already stressed enough. And feet.... meh... I'd prefer failing a BLD solve over doing a sub-1 with feet on TV


----------



## pjk (Jan 12, 2009)

Pochmann didn't compete in BLD?!


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 12, 2009)

He lend his method to Hume.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 12, 2009)

No, I didn't do BLD. Too tired, out of shape, interested in watching the others, and still angry at the camera man for making me screw up my final 5x5 solve (I need to become more robust concerning distractions).


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

mpohl100 said:


> ...
> Special thanks goes to Arnaud van Galen for giving me my first team-solve experiences and for giving me a tough challenge on the Rubik's Cube.



Sorry for sucking at team-solving. After you had to leave I tried with Mats and we sucked as well. Maybe it would help if I used pairs, OLL's and PLL's that everyone but me seems to know

The challenge Michael talks about is not really that tough (Michael and Stefan only needed 2 minutes or so), but it is interesting. It is based on mixing FMC (premoves) with regular speedsolving. It is also based on Joëls signature and Mátyás bf method). Just
1) Take a solved cube
2) Perform a random quarterturn (FRBLF'R'B'L', not UDU'D')
3) Do some random mixture of OLL's and PLL's.
4) Now try to figure out the OLL('s) and PLL('s) you need to solve the last layer
5) You are now allowed to undo step 2 and really solve the cube.



StefanPochmann said:


> No, I didn't do BLD. Too tired, out of shape, interested in watching the others, and still angry at the camera man for making me screw up my final 5x5 solve (I need to become more robust concerning distractions).



An "easy" way to train this is to "do a Mike". All you need is a wife and/or some kids.



guusrs said:


> ...Anyone has the FMC scramble? Let's see what I can make of it Gus



FMC (this is the inverse scramble): L2 U' D2 B R2 D' F2 U2 R' F2 R' D' F' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2

U2 B U' R' B
D R D' L2
U' R2 U2 R U' (R U' R' U for a decent F2L but horrible last layer so I didn't use that, but did the following safety solve)
F' U F R F R' F2 U' F2
D R D' R' F'
U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2 R' (No time to look for an insertion )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > No, I didn't do BLD. Too tired, out of shape, interested in watching the others, and still angry at the camera man for making me screw up my final 5x5 solve (I need to become more robust concerning distractions).
> ...



Exactly. I never have any reason to complain about competition circumstances. They're always better than what I have at home.


----------



## fw (Jan 13, 2009)

Some media of Aachen Open (only in german). Please send us pictures if you made some!


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2009)

My FMC (2nd place):
Scramble: R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F D R F2 R U2 F2 D R2 B' D2 U L2
2x3x3 block: R2 U' F' U B2 D' * U' B U2 F' U z2
Finish F2L plus solve corners:
U' R2 U R F' U' F d2 L U' L' U2 L d' 
Left are 3 edges, solved them at * with: L' U2 F B' R2 B F' L
Total: 33 moves


----------



## clement (Jan 13, 2009)

My solution of the FM :

Sramble : R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F D R F2 R U2 F2 D R2 B' D2 U L2
Pre-move : D

2x2x2 : D' B' U B2 U
2x2x3 : L D2 L2 D2
F2L : L' F D F2 D' F
Rest : F L F U' F' U * z2 L F2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 z2 * L' F' L2
Pre-move : D

I couldn't find a better 3-cycle of edges insertion


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought I would try the FMC, just for fun:

Sramble : R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F D R F2 R U2 F2 D R2 B' D2 U L2
Solution: D' B' U B2 F' U F2 L U L' U' L D2 L D L' D2 F' R F2 R' F D' R U' R' D R U F' U F U' F' R' F' (36)

2x2x2: D' B' U B2 F' U
2x2x3: F2 L U L' U' L
3x cross: D2 L D L' D2
4th pair: F' R F2 R' F . R F' R'
OLL: R U F U' F' R'
AUF: F'
insert at .: D' R U' R' D R U R'
R' R cancel after .; R' R cancel before OLL.

It took me about 45 minutes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

mpohl100 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > mpohl100 said:
> ...


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> You told me you had to drive a long way. I guess that means you live near Poland, so it might be a good idea to contact Kai and Janine to drive together



No not at all, Michael lives in munich which is southern.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Nice solve Mike. I wish I had had time to find an insertion to make my solution shorter and less lineair. Well, at least I didn't DNF this year (officialy)



Thanks, but I beat your safety solve with what was a pretty good solve for me. And if you take out my insertion, I was one move worse than you. So if you had been satisfied with the kind of solve I got (therefore giving you time to look for an insertion), you probably would have beaten me (or at least matched me).

Anyway, it's nice knowing I could have tied for third!


----------



## tim (Jan 13, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > You told me you had to drive a long way. I guess that means you live near Poland, so it might be a good idea to contact Kai and Janine to drive together
> ...



So he can pick me up next time, cool .


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jan 14, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > You told me you had to drive a long way. I guess that means you live near Poland, so it might be a good idea to contact Kai and Janine to drive together
> ...



Michael lives in munich? I didn't know. I thought I was the only speedcuber from bavarian.

@Michael:
Do you intend to drive to the German Open in Gütersloh? I live about 30km northern from Regensburg. We could met somewhere in Nürnberg, because at least for more then 400 km we would have the same way.

München - Gütersloh: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=München&daddr=Gütersloh&hl=de
Teublitz - Gütersloh: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Teublitz&daddr=Gütersloh&hl=de


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


----------



## guusrs (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > ...Anyone has the FMC scramble? Let's see what I can make of it Gus
> ...



So scramble is: R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F D R F2 R U2 F2 D R2 B' D2 U L2
after 30 minutes or so I got: B2 U B' F U2 B' U2 B' D' B U D' L2 D' L D L2 D' L' U2 D' B D B' U2 D' (*26*)
explanation:
pseudo 2x2x2: B2 U B' F U2 (5)
pseudo 2x2x3: B2.D' B U' D' (10)
all but 3 corners (freestyling) L2 D' L D L2 D' L' U2 D' B D B U2 D' (24)
at dot insert B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D, 6 moves cancel
Gus


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 15, 2009)

Our professor just mailed us that we have one full month of additional time for finishing our writings. Life's a b**ch sometimes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Our professor just mailed us that we have one full month of additional time for finishing our writings. Life's a b**ch sometimes.


Don't blame life for your professors late calls 

Now you can go to Swiss Open 
(I can't, snowboarding with work)


----------



## coolmission (Jan 15, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> (I can't, snowboarding with work)



Life really is a b**ch, huh?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

coolmission said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (I can't, snowboarding with work)
> ...



Only if you love b*ches


----------



## coolmission (Jan 15, 2009)

I love beaches, does that count?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 15, 2009)

coolmission said:


> I love beaches, does that count?



Hehe, as we both live in Aachen we know what a lake or sea really is worth because there is none here in Aachen...

...well, if the sea level rises...the Netherlands...I won't continue this thought cause there are a lot of friends of mine living there


----------



## coolmission (Jan 16, 2009)

RobinBloehm said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > I love beaches, does that count?
> ...



Wet feet ? I agree, a lake really is awesome on a hot summer day  Thank god I have some back at home


----------



## Benny (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi here´s a dokumentation of the event from german television


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6BpN8q3QvQ


----------

